# What is the correct weight for an adult girl Guinea Pig?



## LisaC (Oct 2, 2009)

I've reposted this as no-one replied to my other post! :frown:

My girls are now about 10 months old and are quite big. I don't think I overfeed them, they get nuggets, hay and fresh veg morning and night. Just wondered what the correct adult weight is?

Thanks a lot


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I think it varies in pigs in general tbh, mine have always been a bit on the large side. If they dont physically look fat, then they are pretty much ok. Try googling guinea pig weights and it will proberly find you some sort of show guidelines.

*Heidi*


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Im sure i've read anywhere between 900g-1200g is normal. Please don't hold me to this as im not 100%.
My girls are about 6 months old and weigh just over 800g.


----------



## Wigglewoo (Jan 15, 2009)

In all honesty I have no idea what the ideal weight is!!! My two were pretty big, when I last weighed one he was 1.2kg and the vet didn't seem worried about it or tell us he was fat, but he was an adult around 4 years!!

I did have a quick look at one of my guinea books and it says; 900-1200g for males and 700-900g for females 


xXx


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

My girls range from 1.2kg to 1.6kg. There ages range from 7 months to 4 1/2 years.


----------

